# Best stuff to get under bonnet plastic looking like new



## JoeHarris (Nov 5, 2017)

Ive always used, autoglym vinyl and rubber care for under bonnet trim, anything better, something bring itback to life with some durability? Something make it look like new car?


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

I tend to use an APC the follow it up with Aerospace 303 on the plastics.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

As above Aerospace 303 is one of the best products out their for that exact job.SJ.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

CarPro PERL is also very good for this.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I believe the PERL recommendation to be an excellent call but I havent used it yet myself. I have used Angelwax Elixir on both car underbonnet plastics and rubber and it works very well and seems to last for ages. The ultimate though for durability would probably go to Gtechniq C4 although ive never used under the bonnet.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Another for 303 here


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

carPRO peal will leave it looking factory fresh as its not to glossy


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I too use PERL these days and have abandoned the need to try anything else.... Love it.

Harry


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

303 as well, tried a few but always go back to it.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

another +1 for Perl -


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

For a finish that lasts try CarPro DLUX or Gtechniq C4.

Alan W


----------



## Davis1888 (May 11, 2019)

I’ve started using Koch Chemie Plas Star for plastic trim and tyre walls and seems really good and often see it mentioned in the same context as CarPro Perl. Have used C4 in the past as well which seemed really good, but it’s pricey but I expect this is down to the durability factor.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

That Eng-bay looks nice, good job.:thumb:
Usually refrain from say "I use" unless I have used others to compare. I have used Autoglym in the past and it does OK, but not long lasting.
The best I have used personally is KC ps as ^^^^ it's blinding gear. But most KC gear is. Really good to and it lasts quite well too.
Unable to say it's the best, but I am unlikely to change without seeing better first.

Just remembered I di the Bakewells Rav grills with Autoglym previously and then last time used KC ps.
Its on this I posted on page-3 "Plas star at work".

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414963


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

stonejedi said:


> As above Aerospace 303 is one of the best products out their for that exact job.SJ.


Interesting as I bought some after reading the rave reviews but haven't been wow'd by it. I knew it wouldn't leave an unnatural, glossy finish, but it has a very limited effect on any plastics I use it on. Would see it more as a product to protect a pristine new car interior rather than restore a faded one? Is that fair or am I mis-using the product?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> Interesting as I bought some after reading the rave reviews but haven't been wow'd by it. I knew it wouldn't leave an unnatural, glossy finish, but it has a very limited effect on any plastics I use it on. Would see it more as a product to protect a pristine new car interior rather than restore a faded one? Is that fair or am I mis-using the product?


Works a treat on my 17 year old bay. Clean with APC, spray 303 liberally, start engine, shut bonnet and let the heat dry it off.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Shiny said:


> Works a treat on my 17 year old bay. Clean with APC, spray 303 liberally, start engine, shut bonnet and let the heat dry it off.


What do you find the 303 actually does? Was your engine bay faded etc.. or just a bit dirty, in which case the APC is probably the real winner.

I have found 303 to be very average at restoring faded trim, I mainly use it for it's UV protection and anti static properties (i.e. because I have no better product in date to use instead  ).


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Another vote for PERL. It leaves a lovely finish and is very versatile.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> What do you find the 303 actually does? Was your engine bay faded etc.. or just a bit dirty, in which case the APC is probably the real winner.
> 
> I have found 303 to be very average at restoring faded trim, I mainly use it for it's UV protection and anti static properties (i.e. because I have no better product in date to use instead  ).


Not so much faded, the sun doesn't get into my engine bay, just dull looking plastics/rubber. I only use APC on the greasy/dirty bits. I just spray 303 over all the black plastics and hoses, it comes up nice and shiny.

I'm all for maximum effect/minimal effort, and 303 does this perfectly. :thumb:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Autosmart Tango works well...………...


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

+1 for Aerospace 303 here, couldnt be easier, spray and close the bonnet then maybe an hour or so later just wipe over any residue left.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> Interesting as I bought some after reading the rave reviews but haven't been wow'd by it. I knew it wouldn't leave an unnatural, glossy finish, but it has a very limited effect on any plastics I use it on. Would see it more as a product to protect a pristine new car interior rather than restore a faded one? Is that fair or am I mis-using the product?


I was going to reply to you,but couldn't be bothered as other members have stated what I already know to be true about aerospace 303 protectant,it's a excellent product.....but as the saying goes what ever works for you,if 303 does not work for you try the other mentioned product Carpro Perl which is also good plus it's dilutable.SJ.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Autosmart Finish


----------

